# first peptide cycle ?



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys

I am thinking strongly on trying CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 .what kind of cycle would use guys with experience recommend for a newbie to peps

Dosage

how many times a day

duration of cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You read this yet mate?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/210137-basic-guide-peptide-use.html


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Great thanks m8.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

deemann said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am thinking strongly on trying CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 .what kind of cycle would use guys with experience recommend for a newbie to peps
> 
> ...


http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/

This is definitely worth a read if your new to peptides mate


----------

